# DreamChi Fluffy Bed #2



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay i finally did it! i like it now :] and so does Dex and KC :lol:

KC wanted to bring her foxie in too (layin on black side)








comfy womfy (layin on pink side)








Dex bein cutes








:] bed is reversible 









anyone notice my fabric pattern? hehehe!!! :foxes_207::coffee2:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmmm coffee?! But you don't even drink coffee.... Cough cough!

Beautiful bed and models!  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love it!! I was looking for something like that for Lilo. It looks really cute and comfy.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffee coffee coffee!!! It's beautiful Pidge :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Hmmm coffee?! But you don't even drink coffee.... Cough cough!
> 
> Beautiful bed and models!  xx
> 
> ...


thank you rach! LMAO!u guys know how much i loveeee coffee! :cheer:



coco_little_bear said:


> I love it!! I was looking for something like that for Lilo. It looks really cute and comfy.


thank you! the inside has polyester fiber fill so its soft 



lilbabyvenus said:


> Coffee coffee coffee!!! It's beautiful Pidge :love2:


cooooofffffeeeeeee!!!! ^_^ thank you samantha!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I like that bed so much! :thumbright: I like that the inside part your pet lies on is comfy cozy fleece. What do you use for stuffing?(pillow?) Is the bed washable?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

More beautiful craftiness by honey bunny! I love it!! Perfect fabric choice! xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I like that bed so much! :thumbright: I like that the inside part your pet lies on is comfy cozy fleece. What do you use for stuffing?(pillow?) Is the bed washable?


thanks my LS! :] i may have to opt for a inner pillow. i have a 3 bed order coming up so i may make the outside fabric removable by velcro and washable


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

have to know did you use a pattern or just wing it? Would like to make one for my guys?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done! Both KC and Dex look like they love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Love this and know my boys would too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> have to know did you use a pattern or just wing it? Would like to make one for my guys?


it was a pattern :]



KrystalLeigh said:


> Well done! Both KC and Dex look like they love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks krystal!



Tabcat73 said:


> Love this and know my boys would too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thankie tabcat :] im currently awaiting on my client's fabrics to come in for the ones im making for him :albino:


----------

